# Photoshop 7.0 Anfänger



## connect (12. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute! 

Ich habe seit kurzem Photoshop 7.0, bin allerdings ein blutiger Anfänger und finde leider wenige Tutorials. 

Da ich erfahrungsgemäß mit Tutorials am schnellsten lerne, wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß wo ich T für Anfänger bei PS 7.0 für Windows 7 finde. 

lg M


----------



## Leola13 (12. Januar 2011)

Hai,

kommt immer darauf an, was du machen willst.
Die meisten Anfänger Tuts beschreiben nur die Möglichkeiten, die es in PS gibt. photozauber/ ist da ganz nett.

Ansonsten musst du halt nach dem suchen, was du machen möchtest. 
Hier im Forum gibt es auch ganz nette Tutorials.   photoshop-tutorials/

Ciao Stefan


----------

